
The impact of GPT-3 on Google Search, a complex-adaptive system - kevin_indig
https://www.kevin-indig.com/the-impact-of-gpt-3-on-google-search-a-complex-adaptive-system/
======
kevin_indig
Everybody’s reaction to the many GPT-3 demos on Twitter have been the same:
First, it’s “oh my god, is this real?” Then, it’s “People are gonna lose their
jobs.” The fear of GPT-3 replacing writers and designers is real. While I
think some of the concerns are realistic, many are not.

~~~
rvz
I see GPT-3 as an "advancement" rather than a "breakthrough". There were
several differences to the previous model such as the transformer being used
and the rest is more like data + compute power. Have a read from this post
here about it. [0]

What the hype around this only shows is the market potential around GPT-3's
capabilities and glosses over the issues around it because from a VC
standpoint: "Who cares, I want that giant 10x exit."

Just like black-box models, GPT-3 is an opaque NLP deep learning model that
takes an input to generate an output but doesn't know why and cannot explain
itself or its own actions. It may be only text its generating but it is still
unsuitable for very sensitive areas like law due to this despite several valid
ideas in applying this into legal text. We need proper scrutiny towards GPT-3
from the tech industry and less of the hype manufactured by its merchants.

But that's all boring to everyone, look at what GPT-3 can do right now. Far
more important than actual potential breakthroughs like explainability in deep
learning, detection mechanisms or AGI these days /s

[0] [https://pagestlabs.substack.com/p/gpt-3-and-a-typology-of-
hy...](https://pagestlabs.substack.com/p/gpt-3-and-a-typology-of-hype)

